# Here's Dales new enclosure (picture heavy)



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

This is Dale's new enclosure that I have been promising to post pictures of for so long. I don't know how I got them to post big, but I'm so happy they did. I hope you all enjoy them I know Dale's much happier now. I hope you like the enclosure my husband and so worked hard on it. And I painted it. (Sorry the boys beds aren't made I was way too tired after setting it up in there.)



































































http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/DSC00227.jpg[/IM

[IMG]http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/DSC00233.jpg


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 19, 2009)

*RE: Here's Dales new enclosure*

Looks really good! Matches the room nicely. Great job. As you can see Dale is blushing over how nice of a gift you have given him 

Could you please list what live plants you have growing inside? I am always very curious about the flora in people's enclosures.


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you Jordan. It took us a week to get it done, but it's very sturdy. We went to Ikea and looked at their bookcases, but my husband wasn't happy about the back of them because of how much dirt it would have to hold so he decided on his vacation (Thanksgiving break) that he would build him one. This is actually the third one he's put together for Dale.  He says if I get another tortoise to make it an outside one so we don't have to go through this again. Anyway the plants are just ones from Home Depot. I know one of them is an Aloe Vera and I bought a begonia (because Terryo had put it in Pio's viv) and there's an echinacea that I grew from a seed in there. Some ivy and some kind of fern plants (I also saw them in Pio's viv). So far all Dale does is trample over them to get to whatever he's trying to get to. Oh yeah I do have a Christmas Cactus in there. I love them.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 19, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 19, 2009)

great job, it is huge!!! Dale is going to need a roommate!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 19, 2009)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

2 1/2 x 6 feet.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 19, 2009)

Perfect size


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

I would have loved to make it bigger, but my husband said we didn't have enough room.


----------



## Kayti (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow that's so great! Thats the most natural enclosure I've ever seen!


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you Kayti. I tried to make it natural for him. He is starting to roam around quite a bit more. I had to laugh the other day because he was trying to push around his Aloe Vera plant. He kept wiggling his butt against it. I thought he was going to knock it right out of the soil, but then he stopped and walked away from it. Silly tortoise.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Dec 19, 2009)

Its that a heater on the corner? Is it a fan heater?


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes it is a fan heater although we have since purchased a convection heater for the room. It works great. It keeps everything at a perfect temperature. I was amazed at how quickly the room get heated. I'm so happy we bought it.


----------



## samstar (Dec 20, 2009)

thats a lovely enclosure and that to in your room, perfect!


----------



## Isa (Dec 20, 2009)

Amazing enclosure Candy, you all did a very good job. I am sure Dale loves living in his new home! The fisrt pics are so cute, it looks like Dale is inspecting the foundation


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 20, 2009)

Dale looks like he is wearing a lipstick smile in that third photo--totally CUTE!

I'll bet the boys enjoy having that close-up view of tortoise life in their room.

Now you just need to find that companion for Dale, though if you do, you may want to put a "privacy screen" of some sort over the top!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good Candy!

Turn Dales' hide at least 45 degrees.. ( 90 would be better ) away from all of that light [ for the plants? ] so he can have a break from them. In fact it might be a good idea to lower the lights to create a "spot" light effect instead of a "flood" - I hope you appreciate what I'm saying.

Those men of yours did a fantastic job..



.. { per your specs. } fix them a special dinner.. if you haven't already!

NERD

BTW.. ever "tickle" their butt and watch them dance???


----------



## Candy (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you guys for the comments. Dale does look like he's wearing lipstick in the third picture. Sometimes he's so red it's amazing. I was very close to getting him a mate, but unforunately it didn't work out and I was kind of sad about it, but I am still looking though. Terry, thanks for reminding me to turn his enclosure. When you said that I remembered you had actually told me the same thing when I first got Dale. I will do it right away. I was wondering why he was hiding on the side of the enclosure where it's darker instead of going into it. The light is for the plants. I think they did a great job too. Alexander always laughs when he rubs Dale's butt and he wiggles.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 20, 2009)

Candy said:


> Thank you guys for the comments. Dale does look like he's wearing lipstick in the third picture. Sometimes he's so red it's amazing. I was very close to getting him a mate, but unforunately it didn't work out and I was kind of sad about it, but I am still looking though. Terry, thanks for reminding me to turn his enclosure. When you said that I remembered you had actually told me the same thing when I first got Dale. I will do it right away. I was wondering why he was hiding on the side of the enclosure where it's darker instead of going into it. The light is for the plants. I think they did a great job too. Alexander always laughs when he rubs Dale's butt and he wiggles.



Glad you knew what I meant about "tickling... butt". Should have said 'his..... and him'.. thank you. 

You might even consider the plants closer together ( on the water-dish end ) to create a "forest" effect.. which will give Dale another place to hide/sit.. out of the direct "sun". And that will also free-up some walkin' around room on the other end.

Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Candy Great Enclosure you all made for Dale. I love the pics of him inspecting his base and the wonderful watchdog you have for him checkng out the underside of it.  I realize the "vine" plant is a Pothos and are not recomended and that TerryO has said she has had no problem with Pio eating it. But also watch that Dale does not get tangled in it. One of my Greeks Got his foot tangled and stressed over trying to get loose. 

Now I wan't an enclosure in my Bedroom. But alas there is no room.  .


----------



## Candy (Dec 20, 2009)

That's a good idea Terry about the plants on one side. Then too maybe he won't crush them like he is doing now. He keeps walking over to his water dish, but then he turns around once he gets to the rocks. I'm thinking maybe he doesn't like the way they feel on his belly so I might be moving those also. 

Robyn thank you for noticing that about the plant. I didn't know about them getting wrapped up in it and will be watching closer now. I do like having him in the boys room, but to tell you the truth I would also like to have a separate room for him then I could have a really life like enclosure because then I would make it huge.  Don't tell my husband that I said that he already thinks that I'm crazy where Dale's concerned.  Actually I just think that he's jealous about the attention that I spend on Dale.


----------



## Candy (Dec 20, 2009)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Looks good Candy!
> 
> Turn Dales' hide at least 45 degrees.. ( 90 would be better ) away from all of that light [ for the plants? ] so he can have a break from them. In fact it might be a good idea to lower the lights to create a "spot" light effect instead of a "flood" - I hope you appreciate what I'm saying.
> 
> ...



Well Terry I did what you suggested and turned the hide just about 50 degrees and guess who went in there after he was done eating this afternoon? Yep Dale. He hasn't went in there since I bought it. Thanks for the experienced advice.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 20, 2009)

Waadiyakno?.. got one right finally! 

{ you knew I didn't mean 90 degrees.. duh!!! }




.... Dale

Glad to hear Candy

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Dec 20, 2009)

Candy, that is one of the BEST enclosures I've ever seen. I absolutely love it! And I gotta say...Dale is georgous!!!!


----------



## chadk (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Candy (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you Terryo and Chad. Dale seems to be very happy in there. The funniest thing this morning was that when I went in to check on Dale he was peeking out of his hide (since Terry (nerd) told me to turn it away from the light). I don't think I remember him ever doing that. I think he was looking for his breakfast.


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 21, 2009)

Dale sure is a nice looking fella. Watch out with feeding boiled egg in bedrooms,cos it really stinks when it comes back out!

Ohh and wonderful enclosure! Are your boys tort crazy too?did youneed to teach them a thing or two?


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 21, 2009)

What a fantastic enclosure!! Looks very sturdy! And I love all the plants and natural decorations. Dale is one lucky tort!
I wish I could build such a nice table. I think I'm just going to have to buy a giant bin for Nelson's next enclosure.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 21, 2009)

That is one red face there, is he named after dale earnhart by any chance?


----------



## Candy (Dec 21, 2009)

No he's actually name Dale Gribble after the character on King of the Hill. My boys did that, they liked the name.


----------



## zgoldsmith23 (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice Candy! Absolutely wonderful landscaping and design! Congrats! Dale looks extra happy!!


----------



## f burkart (Dec 22, 2009)

wow thats huge for that little guy lol


----------



## Candy (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I've got to admit he is loving it. He's up in the morning looking all around (I guess for his food). He also loves his heater.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 22, 2009)

Updated pics please!

NERD


----------



## Candy (Dec 22, 2009)

My other son's in from Chicago for Christmas. I'll take some pics today and have him download them (or show me how to do it) and post them.


----------

